# LISTING: Lithium Battery Sellers



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome thanks for starting it. + lithium battery warehouse, and Abyss


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Lithium Marine Batteries | Abyss Battery®


The perfect combination of lightweight and powerful, Abyss Battery® offers unmatched lithium marine batteries to improve your boat’s longevity and performance.




www.abyssbattery.com


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Home - Lithium Battery Warehouse


Phone number : 904-469-8841 Affordable LIthium Batteries Products CONTACT US




lithiumbatterywarehouse.com





I called this week and the owner called me back same day, and gave me a lot of great info. They have the first 24v 90ah in group 31 size I believe.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Added! Thanks. I hope this can be a powerful resource for our community.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Anyone ever buy the Lithium deep cycle batteries off Amazon? Been watching reviews on YouTube and some are legit.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

There’s no shortage of lithium deep cycle marine battery brands and sources out there. There are even lots of purchase reviews on the sites, but you can’t trust or know which ones are even real any more… 
It looks like a large number are all manufactured in the same Chinese facility and just rebranded under multiple names. What I would find helpful is actual purchase and service-life experience from members here… What specific brand and model did you buy and would recommend?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

List updated


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Added TackleDirect as they now carry Lithium Pros.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of my anglers on Friday approached me about a possible tie-in with an outfit making lithium batteries - and I didn't know what to say -other than, at this point they're expensive - and the tremendous weight savings seem a good idea for a microskiff (or any small lightweight craft.)..What I don't know is about chargers...

Are special chargers needed if you run lithiums - any info appreciated...


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

You can use a lead cycle charger but adjustments have to be Made on it. Most don’t have this capability. Just get a lithium charger


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I bought mine here, happy with them, good warranty:






| 12V Lithium Batteries for RV, Marine, Solar, Golf Cart and Automotive


CHARGEX® | Lithium Battery Manufacturer for RV, Marine, Golf Carts, Solar & Commercial Applications.




www.lithiumion-batteries.com


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

This is the best Lithium battery charger I have used, and it's less expensive than others:

OptiMate TM-291 Lithium 4s 5A 10-step 12.8V 5A Sealed Battery Saving Charger & Maintainer

There are other Tecmate OptiMate models with various features available.









Amazon.com: OptiMate TM-291 Lithium 4s 5A 10-step 12.8V 5A Sealed Battery Saving Charger & Maintainer : Automotive


Buy OptiMate TM-291 Lithium 4s 5A 10-step 12.8V 5A Sealed Battery Saving Charger & Maintainer: Battery Chargers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

I was close to getting one of the off brands on amazon due to the good reviews, the kicker was to get a quality charger was $100 minimum. I ended up with Amp'ed battery for about $100 more , but they sell their charger "at cost" with a battery for $50 so it was really only a $50 difference for a battery from a company that I think will be around to honor the warranty


----------



## jonboy (Sep 4, 2020)

I've been looking into LIFePO4 for the camper for a while now. I've got a friend with 200Ah AmpereTime in his, and am anxious to hear how it has performed. I'll probably switch over sometime soon for the trolling motor.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

@lemaymiami 

Captain, there are a lot of claim but few real fact for what is really right for a LFP charger. But in short, you are looking for a 

* CC-CV - Constant Current, Constant Voltage Charger
* No boost current, no equalization voltage, no absorption, no voltage temperature compensation. These things are good for lead, and bad for lithium.

* Do not charge when it is 35C (90F).

* once it is charged, turn OFF. You or the charger needs to stop charging.

* Do not charge faster than 5 hours, unless you really know it can do this. Most value LFP we see here, will degrade faster when charge faster. They claim they can charge faster, and they can, but what they do not tell you is the reduction in life.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

^good stuff right there


----------



## Tarpon_Fever (Mar 12, 2015)

I just bought two 12V 50AH from Energy Works in Jupiter for my 24v copilot. 

I went from two Deep cycle group 24 batteries @ 51lbs each (102 total lbs) to two 12 lbs lithium batteries at 12 lbs each (24 total lbs) 

They also recommended the NOCO chargers which charges my AGM cranking battery and lithiums at the same time without having an additional charger, just select the correct settings.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The most recent edition of _Saltwater Sportsman _has an article about lithium batteries ("_The Lithium Revolution"). _There is some good information in the article, but I continue to be confused as the writer suggests that "Marine starting batteries are purpose-built to crank engines, for the most part using lead-acid technology, which is good for short bursts of energy...but most are not designed to produce these kinds of high-energy electrical bursts" and that "lithium batteries might also damage marine engines if employed in starting applications". 

He also suggests that lithium batteries have unique charging needs and says "don't try using a conventional charger on a lithium battery because LiFePO4 batteries require special charging profiles to bring them back to full capacity safely and without damaging the battery". 

I'm a bit confused by this as I have been using this set up since I got the Waterman: TM Batteries: 2 Odyssey PC1100 AGM, using parallel connection method; Starting/House: Constant Power Lithium 12 volt 100 Ah LiFePO4 Deep Cycle; 
TM: 12 volt, 55 lb. Minn Kota Terrova; Battery Selector Switch: Blue Sea Systems M-Series Mini Selector Battery Switch (4 position selector: Off, 1, 2, Both); Onboard Charger: ProMariner ProSport 12 Dual Bank. 

I've never experienced any issues--starting, running, trolling, charging, etc.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

@DBStoots 

Yes, how you (I) design a charger for lead or lithium is different. A lithium battery has the advantage is that it includes a BMS (Battery Management System) front end. A good Lithium BMS will auto-disconnect after charge (otherwise, you are reducing its life) and will limit current (for safety and life). As battery OEMs fight on cost-price, it is possible (frequent) these measures are not there and pass this responsibility to the charger..

With the exception of too much current and causing a fire, a battery OEM will not object to a poor charger choice, were you in effect your reduce is cyclic-calendar life by 25-50%.

I have no gain or loss tied to consumer or marine battery sales of any chemistry or even super-caps, and thus my statement is not influence by financial gain-lost.

................

There are lead batteries great at cranking (power) motors, stabilizing electrical bounce (switching), and long term storage (energy) such as Off-grid sites requiring to survive under load for days. Usually you can mix-n-match with only a reduction of performance, unless the use is extreme. 

Lead is heavy, but it has had a 100+ years of refinement and develop mechanisms for recycling.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

RaspberryPatch said:


> @DBStoots
> 
> Yes, how you (I) design a charger for lead or lithium is different. A lithium battery has the advantage is that it includes a BMS (Battery Management System) front end. A good Lithium BMS will auto-disconnect after charge (otherwise, you are reducing its life) and will limit current (for safety and life). As battery OEMs fight on cost-price, it is possible (frequent) these measures are not there and pass this responsibility to the charger..
> 
> ...


So, you think I'm good to go with my current set up?


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

@DBStoots - PM sent


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just found that Batteries Plus sell Lithium batteries. Added link to the bottom of the list on page 1.


----------



## Texkitch (Jan 27, 2016)

Installed one of these on F60 a few months ago. Cranking only and working well so far after ~20 hrs run time including some long runs. Starter Battery for Small Fishing Boat 25hp or Less


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

01/01/2023 Added a new player to the market. Epoch


----------

